# Automator



## rubanas (6 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je cherche à renommer des fichiers audio, texte, en selectionnant plusieurs à la fois, mais avec automator je n'y comprends rien de rien, ancien de windows je preferais l'option clic droit renommer, beaucoup plus simple, pouvez-vous m'aider svp, marre de ces machines compliquées!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2009)

rubanas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je cherche à renommer des fichiers audio, texte, en selectionnant plusieurs à la fois, mais avec automator je n'y comprends rien de rien, ancien de windows je preferais l'option clic droit renommer, beaucoup plus simple, pouvez-vous m'aider svp, marre de ces machines compliquées!!!!



C'est comme tout, il faut un temps d'apprentissage.

Je ne vais pas te faire un cours d'Automator, il y a l'aide le Mac OS X pour ça et des tutos sur le net.

Pour renommer tes fichiers en masse, Pascal77 a créé une petite application Applescript, le "Renommeur", que je trouve très pratique (au point que je ne me suis même jamais essayé à faire ça via Automator).

C'est disponible ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

Bon, juste deux petites remarques :



eseldorm a dit:


> Déjà, Automator n'as pas d'équivalent sur Windows (en tout cas, pas fourni avec le système).



Ben si, ou plutôt, un équivalent à Applescript : Windows Script, fourni avec Windows depuis 98, si je ne me trompe, mais c'était une installation optionnelle, il n'était pas installé dans le script de base !



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pascal77 a créé une petite application Applescript, le "Renommeur", que je trouve très pratique (au point que je ne me suis même jamais essayé à faire ça via Automator).



Merci pour l'hommage, mais je rappelle (et pas que pour toi, loin s'en faut) que c'est "Pascalespace77" !


----------

